

Building the game layer on top of the world - c1sc0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn9fTc_WMbo

======
vyrotek
Very good video. I don't think I've ever heard anyone reference these things
as 'Game Dynamics' instead of 'Game Mechanics'. The phrase grew on me as I
watched the video though.

I also liked his ending quote: _The last decade was the decade of social, this
next decade is the decade of Games_

TED link -
[http://www.ted.com/talks/seth_priebatsch_the_game_layer_on_t...](http://www.ted.com/talks/seth_priebatsch_the_game_layer_on_top_of_the_world.html)

